# nylabone



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

Is it safe for my 5 1/2 month old puppy to chew a nylabone. She has had it since her 1st day here but only just started chewing it. I am worried about the plastic going in her stomach. she wouldn't let it go last night. She hasn't bit any large bits off yet. Have taken it off her until I know it's safe.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I have one, and so far nothing has come off of it. TBH, Ollie has more interest in other things!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. When Lucy was a pup I considered a "nylabone" and unfortunately I read a poor report about a piece splitting and ripping in the stomach with bad consequences, although that could have been a one-off. Perhaps others on this side can give their opinion.

Stag Bars are good for chewing and are a more "natural" product. I purchased one for Lucy at Christmas (4 months then) and it is still going strong. I think you can get smaller ones for puppies. I use it as a treat and she loves it. Hope this helps.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We use bully sticks. I know they as calories but we adjust for it and they have them for days. I just feel they are safer. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Gisgo had one and did like chewing it....and it was fine for a while. Then he started to get bits off it, I guess his bite got stronger. I decided then that I did not like the idea of him eating the bits of plastic - even though he did really enjoy it. I did not read anything bad about it, just seemed to me that he did not need to have lumps of plastic passing through him! So we threw it away. He loves pizzles - and I am very happy to let him chew those. he has a stag bar....and some days he enjoys it but more often he ignores it. I am also very careful with raw hide - he very rarely gets that and only then if it has not come from China....and I also take it away once he starts to get bits off it.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I have heard a few scare stories too so just stay well clear. Lola has a stag bar which she loves - she has ha it for at least 6 months and it is still going strong. She sometimes has rawhide at my sister's house which she loves but she demolishes them really quickly so I am always nervous. I have just recently bought her an Anco Roots chew made from tree roots and looks like a lump of wood. She seems to love this too. Good luck!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I bought jasper a pack of nylabone bones. If its the soft rubbery type I would be very vary especially if your pup has big teeth coming through. Jasper could bit right into it so took it straight off him. The hard nylon ones were ok but I have supervised him very closely with it! To be fair it will probably end up in the bin. I'm not overly confident with it. Stag bars are better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> I bought jasper a pack of nylabone bones. If its the soft rubbery type I would be very vary especially if your pup has big teeth coming through. Jasper could bit right into it so took it straight off him. The hard nylon ones were ok but I have supervised him very closely with it! To be fair it will probably end up in the bin. I'm not overly confident with it. Stag bars are better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one I have is the hard nylon one.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I had heard people on here saying they wouldn't have them, but I must admit Dudley has had one of the hard ones for a little while, he is such a chewer and nothing else has lasted, although he doesn't bother with it that often. Little bits do come off it but they seem to be tiny, the packaging says any small bits pass through them and to be honest Dudley has had bigger chunks of plastic off of things he is not supposed to have. I wouldn't leave it with him when I am not there though.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if they can get pieces off of it, even Nylabone themselves say that your dog should not have it. it is not meant to be ingested, and can be harmful, they can cause irritation in the bowel...Stag bars/ antlers are a better choice.


----------



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies I shall throw it away and get a stag bar for her. Ruby is going in tomorrow for her op to be spayed. I hope all goes well for her.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Do you know what, I'm going to do the same and track down his stag bar! He's hidden it.....it will be under the sofa or something, lol! Good luck for Ruby's spaying tomorrow and hope she has a speedy recovery! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

good luck with the spay...a nice stag bar might keep her attention and keep her calm while she heals.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I put Gisgo's stag bar in boiling water for 10 minutes earlier to see if it helped to make it more interesting. It made it smell really bad - and I can't get the smell off my hands! However, that did make it REALLY interesting for Gisgo, who chewed on it until he fell asleep! So just be warned not to use your hand to pick it up once you have soaked it in water (and also be careful that you might find water running out of it too - so perhaps leave it to dry somewhere).


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

susanb said:


> I put Gisgo's stag bar in boiling water for 10 minutes earlier to see if it helped to make it more interesting. It made it smell really bad - and I can't get the smell off my hands! However, that did make it REALLY interesting for Gisgo, who chewed on it until he fell asleep! So just be warned not to use your hand to pick it up once you have soaked it in water (and also be careful that you might find water running out of it too - so perhaps leave it to dry somewhere).


LOL this is why I just put it upright into a mug of boiling water so only one end gets soggy and smelly.


----------



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

thank you all for your kind messages, we are picking her up at 3 p.m. this afternoon it is going to be a long day, albeit a nice rest for my hands which she loves biting. will let you know how she gets on. will try and post a picture of her soon.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope your poo heals very quickly. We have booked Lucy in for her spay in July.


----------



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

we picked Ruby up yesterday and she felt really sorry for herself. she was in pain and we couldn't give her anything until this mornng. She has been her normal self but i'm worrying as she is jumping and running. She has dissolveable stiches but has been trying to get to her wound. got her the inflateable neck shield rather than cone but she can still get to her tummy. roll kn 10days when we willbe back to normal. she now wrighs 6.365 kgs.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Ruby may not be herself for s few days ... all owners worry about their active puppy running and jumping too much when recovering, just keep her busy with toys and chews. 

Yes natural treats are good and already recommended by others ... a few here which I have reviewed  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/health-care-feeding/food-diets/

Hugs to Ruby .. pretty name by the way


----------



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Ruby is doing quite well, we had to take her to vets 2 days after op. She had really bad diarrhea not sure if it was rimadil or not so stopped. She only had 1/2 a tablet all in all. She had to wear a cover over her belly as she was scratching her belly with her hind legs. Roll on Friday when we can take her for a proper walk.


----------

